# MRV Fee's with DirecTV



## dgenton (Mar 13, 2009)

Does DirecTV plan on charging us for MRV when it comes out of beta ? I have been using it since CE folks obtained access but I have had networked multi room viewing in my home since year 2000 using other brands/products etc. It's been 10 years and I just have learned to rely on living with MRV the way my home is setup and ran and if they plan on charging a fee for s service that should have been "native" in these receivers every since they started shipping them with an ethernet port, I would surely not pay for it. Anyone heard if they plan ? I read something, somewhere, a week or two ago, possibly in the receiver that made it sound like it's a subscription based service. It should be a feature in the software in all these devices by default and if the homeowner is capable of running a network in their home they should be able to take advantage of it without monthly fees being charged. It scares me that with wireless "N" out and the ability to stream HD video with quality of service capabilities that many more homes will be able to do this, virtually everyone can plug in a wireless N router and whether using a wireless adapter or bridge, and with this being so easy now they are going to jump on that as another place to seek revenue... just like 10 years ago cable companies would charge you per ip address when folks learned what a hub was.....that introduced the layer3 router into the home to use a single ip address and NAT as many as you want behind it, cable fought it and luckily lost, but will they try the same with this feature ?

Rant complete,
dave


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

$3/month when the beta period ends, probably mid-May.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And that's per account, not box. It won't be enough just to plug an ethernet cable in, you'll need to actually add the service. Losts of posts and threads on this one.


----------



## vader78 (Aug 29, 2008)

It is definitely $3 per month and requires you to be paying for DVR service (so $10 for DVR and MVR). This will come out of Beta on 5/13 with launch of Summer offer by DIRECTV. Customers using the ethernet port and not the DECA service will not be supported by DTV and there are talks they will slowly kill off the users not on DECA (force everyone to DECA). I was at Revolution this week (the DTV dealer conference) and this is what was stated by the Top.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I can understand their ultimate end goal but they are going to have to be prepared to deal with some interesting installations.

With a hardwired cat5e network sharing the same head end as my sat and terrestrial networks, cable runs in excess of 190 ft and head end 145 line feet from dish with15 tuners I am a minority and I do not yet believe they've a properly field tested environment to reliably support such an install without problems after several months in play (if not problems at time of install itself).

Until there is a required feature set that absolutely NEEDS DECA I feel no motivation to leave my functioning environment. Hopefully with 5 years of service, no package churning, and adding receivers along the way the retention dept can keep me on my equipment until the tech stabilizes.

Don "not that I'm entirely stable myself mind you " Bolton



vader78 said:


> It is definitely $3 per month and requires you to be paying for DVR service (so $10 for DVR and MVR). This will come out of Beta on 5/13 with launch of Summer offer by DIRECTV. Customers using the ethernet port and not the DECA service will not be supported by DTV and there are talks they will slowly kill off the users not on DECA (force everyone to DECA). I was at Revolution this week (the DTV dealer conference) and this is what was stated by the Top.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

vader78 said:


> It is definitely $3 per month and requires you to be paying for DVR service (so $10 for DVR and MVR).


Kinda hard to have MRV without a DVR. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

vader78 said:


> It is definitely $3 per month and requires you to be paying for DVR service (so $10 for DVR and MVR). This will come out of Beta on 5/13 with launch of Summer offer by DIRECTV. Customers using the ethernet port and not the DECA service will not be supported by DTV and there are talks they will slowly kill off the users not on DECA (force everyone to DECA). I was at Revolution this week (the DTV dealer conference) and this is what was stated by the Top.


It would not be surprising to me if there was a prolonged transition period .. I haven't heard anything like that, though.

As for killing them off .. I hope not!  dead customers don't pay very well. 

And don't forget for MRV, you also need HD, so if you're gonna add up all of the fees necessary to get you MRV, there's a $10 HD Fee, a $7 DVR fee and a $3 MRV fee. Everyone who has MRV will have $20/month in fees except for the folks on legacy packages that include the DVR fee.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

vader78 said:


> Customers using the ethernet port and not the DECA service will not be supported by DTV and there are talks they will slowly kill off the users not on DECA (force everyone to DECA).


Just out of curiousity... why would they do this? Isn't ethernet pretty much an industry standard for networking? I'm not looking forward to this day at all.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

breevesdc said:


> Just out of curiousity... why would they do this? Isn't ethernet pretty much an industry standard for networking? I'm not looking forward to this day at all.


Would hazard a guess that they do not want to have to mess with and trouble shoot everyone's network installation with the various routers, firewalls, switches, wireless. Not to mention the possible liability being blamed for something going wrong on the end users network.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

breevesdc said:


> Just out of curiousity... why would they do this? Isn't ethernet pretty much an industry standard for networking? I'm not looking forward to this day at all.


Because there are too many "flavors" of ethernet networks .... wired, wireless, powerline. I think DirecTV has realized they're not in the computer network support business. DECA provides a very simple network architecture that uses the existing coax cables, so that's what they've chosen to support.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Wouldn't DirecTV still have to be responsible for connecting the DECA to the internet for On Demand?


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Wouldn't DirecTV still have to be responsible for connecting the DECA to the internet for On Demand?


Yes, but the training materials stress a pretty much hands off approach to the customers network... Disconnect customer Ethernet cables from receivers and connect DECA modules, have customer test their internet connection to make sure it is working, connect Ethernet cable from DECA to customer's router, have customer retest internet access. Do not disturb or disconnect any other cables or equipment like Powerline adapters, etc., they're the customer's responsibility. If the internet connection doesn't work, or the necessary Ethernet port isn't available on the customer side, then that's the customers responsibility to fix too.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Seems like a lot of extra equipment that will complicate rather than simplify the issue from my point of view. Right now, I have 1 ethernet port on the back of my HR2x, one cat5 cable and one network switch which all cat5 cables run to. If the network switch goes bad, I just swap it out for a new one. Now I've got a whole bunch of other components to worry about as part of the network configuration. And I suppose that D* is going to give me the pleasure of buying this equipment from them in order to network my DVRs when they madate DECA.

I guess this isn't the right forum to complain about it. But I have a $hitload of devices connected to my network (Bluray player, computers, Sonos, home theater receiver) and none of them require their own proprietary network configuration. So it's a little annoying that D* is deviating from what has been a fairly successful standard for networking. I don't mind that they built DECA. But I do mind if they decide to force everyone to use it instead of using the built-in ethernet port connected directly to a home network.


----------



## Gocanes (Jul 15, 2007)

As I am also in the hardwired network/MRV works great camp, all I want is for DirecTV to let me use my network and pay the fee. I will be more than happy to sign something that says I understand that I will get no customer support on my MRV setup. 

I wouldn't mind having a SWM/DECA setup but since I don't have SWM or DECA now I will have to pay for all the equipment that I don't need.

$3 a month for the service I can handle. $100 worth of equipment/installation (since I'm sure they won't allow self install) for the right to pay $3 a month when my setup works just fine I can't handle. If DirecTV wants to send me SWM and DECA equipment free of charge (which isn't too likely) I'll be more than happy to use it.


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

What is DECA?

What is it's advantage over a hard wired GB network?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

wavemaster said:


> What is DECA?
> 
> What is it's advantage over a hard wired GB network?


The big advantage is traffic to and from receivers will stay on the DECA system and won't use the network unless internet connection is required (on Demand) or for Mediashare.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

For you as a consumer right now probably none. But in general most homeowners, renters, squatters, etc won't have such an infrastructure. And though powerline, and wireless adapters do work under proper circumstances there are too many variables, problems, issues with receiving an uninterrupted MRV stream.

From a support perspective moving the IP traffic into their own proprietary network using the infrastructure required to deliver the video service in the first place gives them end to end control over the environment. Much easier for them to manage and service. This will in the long run keep their costs down to support this service feature.

I get where you are coming from though as I have my own hardwired end to end network and this feature works perfectly fine on it. I intend to remain that way till the service itself exceeds my networks ability to support it.

Don "but their move to DECA is most logical" Bolton 


wavemaster said:


> What is DECA?
> 
> What is it's advantage over a hard wired GB network?


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> The big advantage is traffic to and from receivers will stay on the DECA system and won't use the network unless internet connection is required (on Demand) or for Mediashare.


That can be fixed without DECA, by using a separate switch or by setting up a different VLAN for D* equipment.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

wavemaster said:


> What is DECA?
> 
> What is it's advantage over a hard wired GB network?


The simple answer is that DECA works better, and will work for everyone.

They cannot support millions of different home networks, but they can and will support a network designed from the ground up for video streaming and trick play (DECA). DECA can also have a bridge to your home network.

You do not have to hook up the DECA network to your home network, however - it will work on it's own.

Having said that, you may very well not need DECA if you are lucky enough to have an ethernet network that works for you, and D* doesn't require DECA for MRV to work.

This topic has been hashed out over and over in various threads over the last few months. One of them actually has the technical reasons as to why DECA is better (very interesting reading), I just gave you the bottom line.

One thing is for sure, if you don't want to pay for it, you don't have to. You just won't have MRV. If you perceive the value to be greater than the cost, then you will likely pay for it and enjoy it. Otherwise you will not.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

BTW - one of the arguments thrown out was that other providers who have MRV don't charge for it - that it's free.

That was easily debunked, as every one of those providers has a greater base charge for their DVR than D*, so it's just simply built in to their cost and not 'broken out' as a separate charge on their bill.

Because of that, some think it is free with other providers. :grin:

That would be like D* raising their DVR charge by $3, and then giving you MRV for 'free'. At least we have a choice.......


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

OK, thanks. I also found the explanation thread which cleared up a lot. 

In my case we're all Gb speed now through a 24port Gb switch. DECA would be slower and not have as good a capacity for the load.

That AND at this point I am actually trying to bring all my media and devices together, not fragment them further apart. I see no advantage in DECA for our install. 

With the forthcoming IPV6 and the established base, I hope D realizes Ethernet isn't going anywhere for a while and not punish those that choose to use it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

wavemaster said:


> OK, thanks. I also found the explanation thread which cleared up a lot.
> 
> In my case we're all Gb speed now through a 24port Gb switch. DECA would be slower and not have as good a capacity for the load.
> 
> ...


I really don't think DirecTV is planning to "punish" folks with their own functioning ethernet networks. Yours is clearly better than 99.99% of the general public out there!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wavemaster said:


> OK, thanks. I also found the explanation thread which cleared up a lot.
> 
> In my case we're all Gb speed now through a 24port Gb switch. DECA would be slower and not have as good a capacity for the load.
> 
> ...


Regardless of what the speeds say, DECA will still give you at least as good performance as your GB network if not better. Doesn't mean you have to change .. DECA is really the right tool, but other tools work.


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll move to a better thread for these questions....


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Regardless of what the speeds say, DECA will still give you at least as good performance as your GB network if not better. Doesn't mean you have to change .. DECA is really the right tool, but other tools work.


Isn't it in the area of 'trick-play' where DECA excels?


----------



## Scooter22 (Jun 22, 2007)

From my perspective, a hardwired ethernet connection works perfect. I haven't had a single connection issue. It works fantastic! They should give us the option and refuse to offer customer support for ethernet networking issues. And... don't charge $3 for MRV unless you have DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Scooter22 said:


> From my perspective, a hardwired ethernet connection works perfect. I haven't had a single connection issue. It works fantastic! They should give us the option and refuse to offer customer support for ethernet networking issues. And... don't charge $3 for MRV unless you have DECA.


While I've always agreed,
This ship has sailed long ago.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been using MRV for a while now pretty much right after all of our receivers were swapped out for being in a 72 market. So am I right to assume I will have to add HD access in order to add MRV access once this comes out of beta. I really don't need HD access at the time since we don't have HDTVs. In our current situation I don't see getting a new HDTV any time soon. In fact we might need to even drop down to the choice package but beside the point. I already have the HD receivers I am using for MRV networked. MRV is working perfectly fine currently without HD access. 

Is it know for absolute certainty that HD access is required in order to use/add the $3 MRV fee? Could someone with contacts "in the know" possibly ask what would happen? I will be quite angry if they wont let me add the MRV fee when I have no need for HD access currently. 

It just doesn't seem right to deny it just because we don't need to subscribe to HD access yet. I hope that they will make an exception in these types of areas since we already have the HD equipment. I also see no need to have DECA because I already have the cat6 networked just for the HR22,R22 and easily enough another H21 to my router. I really hope that they will continue to allow this type of networking. I don't think it matters now long they give they should never force us to use DECA when Ethernet networking works perfectly fine. It should be our choice if we want to pay the fee and support the network.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm only a little bit "in the know", so this is only "my guess", but I'm afraid you will end up unhappy after the Beta is over.
All I've heard/read has had HD package as part of MRV.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HRJustin said:


> MRV is working perfectly fine currently without HD access.
> 
> Is it know for absolute certainty that HD access is required in order to use/add the $3 MRV fee? Could someone with contacts "in the know" possibly ask what would happen? I will be quite angry if they wont let me add the MRV fee when I have no need for HD access currently.
> 
> It just doesn't seem right to deny it just because we don't need to subscribe to HD access yet.





veryoldschool said:


> I'm only a little bit "in the know", so this is only "my guess", but I'm afraid you will end up unhappy after the Beta is over.
> All I've heard/read has had HD package as part of MRV.


Same here .. Although if you are 100% R22s and 100% SD .. I suppose technically speaking it would be possible. I'm just not sure DIRECTV will let you and since with just R22s you may not be able to even get HD access it could present a confusing situation :scratchin :shrug:

Hopefully you will be able to work something out and while it's not good for you, there are only a small percentage of people that fall into this category.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Same here .. Although if you are 100% R22s and 100% SD .. I suppose technically speaking it would be possible. I'm just not sure DIRECTV will let you and since with just R22s you may not be able to even get HD access it could present a confusing situation :scratchin :shrug:
> 
> Hopefully you will be able to work something out and while it's not good for you, there are only a small percentage of people that fall into this category.


The R22 for MPEG-4 markets locked to SD turned out to be a bit of a turkey, with the format being locked into "windowbox" for locals on an SD TV. This caused more HD hardware to used later and dropping the R22 for these markets.
The OP might have all HD receivers, "but" I think the problem will be how the DirecTV system works after Beta.
Does the account have to have the HD service, or will the hardware on the account allow MRV charge to be added? :shrug:


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't have HD access on the account now and I never have. MRV has worked great for me since I started using it except breakups with my MPEG4 locals for a while just like everyone else with MPEG4 until they cleaned it up to what it is now. I don't have the one H21 HD receiver I would use MRV on networked ATM. 

Currently I have an HR22-100 and an R22-100 networked and sharing lists. The R22 is the original DVR that replaced an R15 from the 72 swap. The HR22-100 was just installed here at this location from the movers connection. The installer deactivated the H21 HD receiver in my room and replaced it with the HR22. The HR22 is locked to "hide HD channels" but it still has the HDTV options available unlike the R22. Anyways I only have the one R22 and I kept it by choice the installer would have swapped it out for another HR22. I didn't want to lose the recordings on it and the less recording space doesn't bother me at all. I know there probably isn't many people in this same situation since most in this area probably have no idea about MRV or already have HD access. It would really disappoint me if after all this time of using MRV without HD access to be forced to add HD access just to add the $3 MRV fee.

you can see all of my receivers in my signature and there's a link to my complete setup. I have three actual HD type receivers other then the R22 and one of them three is the HR22 HD DVR.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HRJustin said:


> It would really disappoint me if *after all this time* of using MRV without HD access to be forced to add HD access just to add the $3 MRV fee.


You should realize "all this time" for someone not part of this forum, has only been a couple of months and the DirecTV MRV website clearly states HD service, DVR service, & HD equipment for the Beta period.
I do understand your situation and hope something could be worked out for you, but at the same time, the programing of the DirecTV system for this exception may not be there.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> You should realize "all this time" for someone not part of this forum, has only been a couple of months and the DirecTV MRV website clearly states HD service, DVR service, & HD equipment for the Beta period.
> I do understand your situation and hope something could be worked out for you, but at the same time, the programing of the DirecTV system for this exception may not be there.


Yea I understand how its stated Ive see all the requirements and everything on the directv site. I just meant that its been working all this time without HD access. The main reason I think HD access is a requirement is because in most areas HD receivers are optional get an HD DVR/HD receiver pay for HD access. In my area HD equipment is forced upon us so we shouldn't be and haven't been forced to add HD access. There is no reason to block it once they can make money from the $3 fee id be willing to pay just to continue using the service. Then again until the beta ends none of us know for sure how this will work in these areas :lol:.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HRJustin said:


> Yea I understand how its stated Ive see all the requirements and everything on the directv site. I just meant that its been working all this time without HD access. The main reason I think HD access is a requirement is because in most areas HD receivers are optional get an HD DVR/HD receiver pay for HD access. In my area HD equipment is forced upon us so we shouldn't be and haven't been forced to add HD access. There is no reason to block it once they can make money from the $3 fee id be willing to pay just to continue using the service. Then again until the beta ends none of us know for sure how this will work in these areas :lol:.


Sounds like you have all your ducks lined up.
Good luck making your point. [I hope you win]


----------



## crazy4dss (Sep 10, 2006)

wavemaster said:


> What is DECA?
> 
> What is it's advantage over a hard wired GB network?


Directv Ethernet over Coax Adapter
The advantage it will be able to give you a transfer rate of atleast 40mbps


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

crazy4dss said:


> Directv Ethernet over Coax Adapter
> The advantage it will be able to give you a transfer rate of atleast 40mbs


40 millibits/second? More like 40 Mbps 

The video signals are probably around 10 Mbps, but additional bandwidth is needed for trickplay functions.


----------



## crazy4dss (Sep 10, 2006)

Only swm customers will be able to upgrade to DECA system. All new Hd/DVR customers will have the DECA installed automatically the broadband will be optional. The MPEG4 markets that must have R22 DVR swm installs will also be able to get the DECA system. Just like the SWM installs the computer will auto add deca based on dish config and equipments and SWM flagged accounts. Hope this shed some light. is not pm me and i will do my best to help. Oh yeah my credentials are: DTV Lead Tech and member of DTV round table discussion and access to DTV's F.O.M. field operations manager. : )


----------



## crazy4dss (Sep 10, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> 40 millibits/second? More like 40 Mbps
> 
> The video signals are probably around 10 Mbps, but additional bandwidth is needed for trickplay functions.


thanks, miss-typed. My mind works faster than i can type..........:grin:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

crazy4dss said:


> All new Hd/DVR customers will have the DECA installed automatically the broadband will be optional.


I think this would only be true with the H/HR24 installs only/fully.
The current memo calls out to use non H/HR24s fro those that don't want DECA [for the $99 charge].
A year from now perhaps all new installs with have DECA as part of it.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

I want an HR24. I want DECA. I currently have a 5 LNB 1st gen MPEG4 dish that has a model number that I can't remember. So I'll need a new dish, too. I currently have an HR20-700 and a DirecTivo. I'll be replacing the DirecTivo with the HR24.

So, is anything that I want to end up with a problem?

Can I order this over the phone and ensure that I will definitely get an HR24 and not some other model of DVR? Because I was ready to wait until I saw the HR24 on a shelf at Best Buy.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While I've always agreed,
> This ship has sailed long ago.


Will my Ethernet setup still work after the Beta option is discontinued and MRV goes national? Works well and I'd just as soon leave it alone.

Rich


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

rich584 said:


> Will my Ethernet setup still work after the Beta option is discontinued and MRV goes national? Works well and I'd just as soon leave it alone.
> 
> Rich


If you're willing to pay the $3 fee then many "in the know" have said yes.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> The simple answer is that DECA works better, and will work for everyone.
> 
> They cannot support millions of different home networks, but they can and will support a network designed from the ground up for video streaming and trick play (DECA). DECA can also have a bridge to your home network.
> 
> ...


Hard to believe that folks will quibble over $3 a month for MRV. Seems like that's a pretty small price to pay for something that works this well.

Rich


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

My online quibble will be if they make me call to keep it on / turn it on after the beta ends. Hopefully until I make the jump to DECA I can turn it on via the box or the website once in nation release and reserve the call for when or if the time comes that I switch from Ethernet to DECA.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> If you're willing to pay the $3 fee then many "in the know" have said yes.


Yeah, I just read the rest of the thread. Should have done that before I posted. I gotta say, I'm surprised at the low price for it. I suppose I'll have to call D* and tell them that I want it, even tho I've got it. I don't see how they'd know. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rakul said:


> My online quibble will be if they make me call to keep it on / turn it on after the beta ends. Hopefully until I make the jump to DECA I can turn it on via the box or the website once in nation release and reserve the call for when or if the time comes that I switch from Ethernet to DECA.


Probably have to call. Then get someone who understands what to do. Then get everything screwed up and have to call again. And again. And again.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

My guess is that it will be like activating another channel or package. They will just send the bit to turn it on when you activate the service.

You will likely be able to do it from your account on the D* web site, by calling or maybe even from the STB.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Those in the test markets have had it turned off and needed to call.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Those in the test markets have had it turned off and needed to call.


Not sure if that is 100% true because I am in a test market and mine has continued to function just as it did before there were test markets. And I haven't called them at all.


----------



## jazzyjez (Jan 2, 2006)

It's a trivial point, but another argument in favor of letting people keep their existing Ethernet connections for MRV is environmental. Like others here, I've already got a perfectly working system, so adding DECA would be yet more pieces of hardware that are powered all the time wasting electricity - OK it would be very small compared to the surrounding devices (especially the HR20s that do a good job of acting as small room heaters!) - but it's still wasteful.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

captainjrl said:


> Not sure if that is 100% true because I am in a test market and mine has continued to function just as it did before there were test markets. And I haven't called them at all.


This may just be part of the teething of the program, but there were posts in the Denver market about this.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

jazzyjez said:


> It's a trivial point, but another argument in favor of letting people keep their existing Ethernet connections for MRV is environmental. Like others here, I've already got a perfectly working system, so adding DECA would be yet more pieces of hardware that are powered all the time wasting electricity - OK it would be very small compared to the surrounding devices (especially the HR20s that do a good job of acting as small room heaters!) - but it's still wasteful.


I think only the network DECA needs it's own power supply. The others are powered from the attached receivers. However, your point is still very valid.

Also, could you imagine if they didn't allow ethernet. Every DBSTalker and their friends who have been running the Beta would call in and want a DECA install on day 1. (Well, all those who were willing to pay for it.) While we may be a minority of the DirecTV subscribers, I would think it would still be a scheduling nightmare.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Really? I'm in a test market and it still works fine. Or is that due to the weekly thing I do from another forum here?

Don "waiting to pay till its absolutely unavoidable" Bolton


veryoldschool said:


> Those in the test markets have had it turned off and needed to call.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DogLover said:


> I think only the network DECA needs it's own power supply. The others are powered from the attached receivers. However, your point is still very valid.
> 
> Also, could you imagine if they didn't allow ethernet. Every DBSTalker and their friends who have been running the Beta would call in and want a DECA install on day 1. (Well, all those who were willing to pay for it.) While we may be a minority of the DirecTV subscribers, I would think it would still be a scheduling nightmare.


Well, I'm not gonna tack down the Ethernet wires until I know for sure no matter how much complaining the wife does about the visible, sloppy wiring. :lol:

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Really? I'm in a test market and it still works fine. Or is that due to the weekly thing I do from another forum here?
> 
> Don "waiting to pay till its absolutely unavoidable" Bolton


"Really", well if you can read it here...
You did clip out my _this may just be part of the teething aspect of the program_. Meaning it was a glitch that has been sorted out.


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Really", well if you can read it here...
> You did clip out my _this may just be part of the teething aspect of the program_. Meaning it was a glitch that has been sorted out.


Or simply a test to make sure they can turn it off/on in different regions and by different ways.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

My eithernet MRV was working fine in Denver until I switched to DECA on Sunday.

All of the DEAC adapters have an eithernet port on them to plug into your receiver port. Then as long as you connect one of your recievers to eithernet through the second receiver port, all will have internet connection. I was able to do away with two wireless adapters, so I am using less power with DECA!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Phil T said:


> My eithernet MRV was working fine in Denver until I switched to DECA on Sunday.
> 
> All of the DEAC adapters have an eithernet port on them to plug into your receiver port. *Then as long as you connect one of your recievers to eithernet through the second receiver port*, all will have internet connection. I was able to do away with two wireless adapters, so I am using less power with DECA!


:nono: :nono: :nono2:

You should use the DECA broadband adapter or another "normal" DECA with PI for this.
Using the second network port on a DVR, is not recommended and _could lead_ to issues with the DVR performance.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

The reason I did this was the installer connected all the receivers to my network including the HR24. The HR24 info screen told me to disconnect eithernet and reboot to have cable networking. I did and it worked fine including On Demand. So then I went ahead and disconnected the wireleass adaper from my HR 21. It works fine also. So currently my HR22 is providing the internet connection for all three.

No issues so far, but if it is not recommended I may have to rethink this.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

captainjrl said:


> Not sure if that is 100% true because I am in a test market and mine has continued to function just as it did before there were test markets. And I haven't called them at all.





lugnutathome said:


> Really? I'm in a test market and it still works fine. Or is that due to the weekly thing I do from another forum here?


Be sure to check again on 5/13/10.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Phil T said:


> The reason I did this was the installer connected all the receivers to my network including the HR24. The HR24 info screen told me to disconnect eithernet and reboot to have cable networking. I did and it worked fine including On Demand. So then I went ahead and disconnected the wireleass adaper from my HR 21. It works fine also. So currently my HR22 is providing the internet connection for all three.
> 
> No issues so far, but if it is not recommended I may have to rethink this.


You're "loading" the HR22 more than you should and it needs all the help it can yet. :lol:
Your installer "should have" installed another DECA to feed/bridge to your home network.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah I know it's coming but waiting till that months billing cycle to begin before adding the additional 3 bucks to the pile-o-money they already get from me every month.

If it goes away it won't be off long as we've arranged our DVR recordings and viewing such so as to distribute the load across multiple platforms and to be consumed from any point on the network. It's a wonderful feature and I won't be denied it.

Don "I won't, I won't, I won't" Bolton



RobertE said:


> Be sure to check again on 5/13/10.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Only after my earlier post

Don "teething? I'll show you teething, just look at my bill:grin:" Bolton



veryoldschool said:


> "Really", well if you can read it here...
> You did clip out my _this may just be part of the teething aspect of the program_. Meaning it was a glitch that has been sorted out.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

So is the plan that on May 13th you can order from the Directv web site?


----------

